# Dumb Question: are TFC membranes Universal on all RO units?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok i just bought a used Coralife Flo II RO unit from another member. the TFC needs to be replaced and was kept dry. a new TFC membrane cost 90 bucks and thats double what i paid for it. but can i find a cheap TFC membrane like on the internet or rona and will they all pretty much fit on my RO unit?

also any one know where i can find a cheap replacement?


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

No. You have to match the flow rate of the membrane to the discharge rate of the system and the type of membrane (TFC [thin film composit] or CTA [cellulose triacetate]) to the type of system you have.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

make sure you purchase a g.e. or filmtec brand if you can, with the others you will pay for shorter lifespan, we sell the 100 gpd for $65. general electric.


----------

